# Do I Have IBS?



## arkansas (Jan 30, 2017)

about 5 years ago i had a difficult BM. not long after I had a fissure. I dealt with it for a little over a year and decided to go to the doctor. He repaired by using botox and this was about 3 years ago.

for whatever reason I have not had good BMs since. not as solid and much more like peanut butter (I know - TMI). I never feel completely evacuated.

I'm not sure that this has anything to do with it but it has been impossible for me to lose weight.

does this sound familiar? is this IBS? I've had 2 colonoscopies in the last 5 years with no issues. But it just doesn't feel right.


----------

